# [Sistema] You have new mail in /root/ [abierto]

## pcmaster

Desde hace varios días, de vez en cuando el sistema me saca, en la consola (tanto en modo texto como en un terminal en modo gráfico) un mensajito que dice:

You have new mail in /root/

En el usuario que uso normalmente he configurado para el correo el programa Sylpheed-claws, pero no he configurado nada del correo para el usuario root.

El directorio /root/Mail/inbox está vacío, y el directorio /var/mail (que es un enlace directo a /var/spool/mail) tampoco contiene ningún archivo.

¿Dónde están dichos mensajes del sistema, si están realmente en algún lado? ¿Por qué sale ese mensaje?

----------

## psm1984

Mira man mail a ver si te ayuda.

----------

## pcmaster

AthlonXP root # man mail

No manual entry for mail

----------

## Icarvs

```
less ~/dead.letter
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## vsc55

Siempre puedes configurar un Alias para que todo el correo de root te llegue a tu user.

Esto suele estar en "/etc/mail/aliases".

Te vas al final de documento y añades esto por ejemplo:

root: miusuario

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero no es eso.

Icarvs: no hay ningún archivo dead.letter.

vsc55: me da igual leer dichos mensajes de mail (supongo que serán algún aviso del sistema)  como usuario o como root, lo que quiero es llerlos, y no los encuentro.

¿Puede que dichos mensajes los imprima la utilidad que los envía pero que no lleguen porque no hay ningún demonio de correo funcionando?

Como usuario, no me he complicado la vida con el correo, y uso Sylpheed-Claws tanto para leer el correo como para bajarlo de Internet. No he configurado ningún otro programa de correo (bueno, primero puse Sylpheed y luego cambiñe a Sylpheed-claws, pero comparten el repositorio de mensajes.

Pero hace poco que, de vez en cuando, al hacer alguna tarea en consola (después de un ls, un emerge, etc) me sale un mesajito diciendo que tengo nuevo mail en /root/. No sale siempre, solo de vez en cuando.

----------

## vsc55

pcmaster as mirado a ver si existe un direcotrio ".maildir" o "maildir" en /root/???

----------

## ResetReboot

En aquellos tiempos de cuando usé Debian (he usado muchísimas distros antes de tropezar con Gentoo y quedarme con él) para leer ese correo, usaba algo tan simple como escribir mail. Es un pequeño cliente de email, que algunos sysadmins usan para enviar pequeños avisos a los usuarios.

Es pequeño, sin aspiraciones y muy cuco cuando necesitas enviar un correo pero no quieres lanzar un kmail, un evolution u lo que sea.

Además, también sirve para hacer scripts que envien correo.

Este es:

```
*  mail-client/mailx

      Latest version available: 8.1.2.20021129-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 240 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.debian.org

      Description: The /bin/mail program, which is used to send mail via shell scripts.

      License:     GPL-2
```

Espero que solucione tu problema.

----------

## pcmaster

vsc55: no, no hay ningún directorio .mail ni .maildir. había uno llamado Mail (así, con M mayúscula) y lo he borrado, ya que estaba vacío, por si tiene algo que ver a ver si así dejan de salir.

No te puedo decir todavía si ha resultado o no, porque el mensajito de marras solo sale de vez en cuando, no siempre,

ResetReboot: aunque no veo qué tiene que ver el programa mailx con mi problema, lo he instalado, siempre puede ir bien tener un programilla para enviar correo desde consola.

Gracias  los dos. A ver si tras borrar el dichoso directorio mail dejan de salir el mensaje de error, solo me queda esperar un poco. Aunque el directorio estaba vacío...

----------

## ackward

A mi tambien me paso lo mismo no me acuerdo como lo arregle, hay un thread en el foro que dice como solucionarlo.

Luego lo miro... pero creo que era algo relacionado con:

```

unset MAIL

export MAIL=/var/spool/mail

```

----------

## pcmaster

ackward: Gracias, creo que has dado en el clavo, he encontardo el post que decías con la búsqueda del foro. Está aquí:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=271433&highlight=mail

y hay un bug cerrado:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70101

----------

